# Grinding wheel Blows up



## saw_crazy (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a grinding wheel that blew up in my face I have tryed contacting the manufacture and they offered me five replacement wheels for this problem as for asking me if i was fine they said we will give u five grinding wheels Caution dont buy Timber tuff Grinding wheels I used the wheel to sharpen one chain and then when i went to do the other one it flew apart and split open my lip and my arm The Pics of the wheel and my lip 5 days later it was healing good it split it open from the middle of my chin all the way to the inside of my lip made a nice gash View attachment 177970
View attachment 177971
View attachment 177972


----------



## tree md (Mar 29, 2011)

Ouch!

I had one explode on me last year too. TG I was wearing safety glasses. Although I was using a cheap grinding wheel, I figured out that it was my own fault. I didn't lock the chain down real well in the rail clamp before I started grinding the other side. No injuries but it scared the #### out of me.


----------



## saw_crazy (Mar 29, 2011)

Well i didn't even make it to pull the grinder down I turned it on and started locking down the chain and boom it blew up and i did'nt have time to even grab the handle to pull it down to the chain


----------



## flushcut (Mar 29, 2011)

That sucks! I use ABN wheels from Baileys and will never go back to anything else.


----------



## tree md (Mar 29, 2011)

saw_crazy said:


> Well i didn't even make it to pull the grinder down I turned it on and started locking down the chain and boom it blew up and i did'nt have time to even grab the handle to pull it down to the chain


 
That sounds like a damaged wheel from jump street. Always tap them with an allen key or something and ring them before you use them. If it is cracked and damaged then it will not ring.


----------



## saw_crazy (Mar 29, 2011)

I did the ring test I do that for every grinding wheel i use I sharpend one chain fine then the next one it blew up


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 30, 2011)

flushcut said:


> That sucks! I use ABN wheels from Baileys and will never go back to anything else.


 
That wheel is 200 bucks! Is it that good? Said it keeps the chain from getting hot, does it really. Interested in this. 
I have a Timber Tuff grinder, so far it is working really good, but I dont like the wheel, now, after reading this thread, I want to replace it before it blows up on me!


----------



## Scrat (Mar 31, 2011)

tree md said:


> That sounds like a damaged wheel from jump street. Always tap them with an allen key or something and ring them before you use them. If it is cracked and damaged then it will not ring.


 
Hey saw_crazy,
Tree md is right about the ring test. also if you think about the angle the wheel is at (30-35 degrees) if the chain lifts and then gets drawn back in the direction of rotation the lead edge of the cutter will side load the grinding wheel and may cause it to fail as it did in your case. Glad to hear you were not seriously hurt. I know it sounds crazy but a face shield would have prevented your injury. Not like we don't use PPE already.


----------



## zogger (Mar 31, 2011)

*5 wheels? Try five grand*



saw_crazy said:


> I have a grinding wheel that blew up in my face I have tryed contacting the manufacture and they offered me five replacement wheels for this problem as for asking me if i was fine they said we will give u five grinding wheels Caution dont buy Timber tuff Grinding wheels I used the wheel to sharpen one chain and then when i went to do the other one it flew apart and split open my lip and my arm The Pics of the wheel and my lip 5 days later it was healing good it split it open from the middle of my chin all the way to the inside of my lip made a nice gash View attachment 177970
> View attachment 177971
> View attachment 177972



I'd be letting one of them TV accident injury lawyers negotiate proper compensation for that defective stuff. Coulda been your eyeballs, safety glasses or not.


----------



## Danno (Mar 31, 2011)

what grinder did you have that on? just wondering about rpm specs and such...


----------



## Labman (Mar 31, 2011)

Those things are dangerous. You do need to check the spec and run too high.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 31, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> That wheel is 200 bucks! Is it that good? Said it keeps the chain from getting hot, does it really. Interested in this.
> I have a Timber Tuff grinder, so far it is working really good, but I dont like the wheel, now, after reading this thread, I want to replace it before it blows up on me!


 
I think they are worth every penny! They do not burn your chain they hold their profile and do not produce silica dust which leads to silicosis. They do not clog up with bar oil or resin and they last for ever. I have two sizes one for .404/3/8" and the small one for 3/8lopro/.325". The larger one I have had for I think eight years now and has about 50 or 60 chains on it ranging in sizes from 18" up to 42" but mostly 18, 24, and 28". I have even made money with it grinding chains for friends and coworkers. Oh, and they don't blow up!


----------



## Smokin4 (May 21, 2012)

I had one blow up, thank God the wheel shield was on (still scared the be-jesus out of me). I had just turned it on and had barely touched the tooth to sharpen it, when it came apart and I mean like it exploded. Timber Tuff ought to fix this product, this wheel and the material it is made of could be a major liability for them.

Oh, one more thing, afraid to "ring" test the new wheel, it might fall apart!!!


----------



## tree md (May 21, 2012)

I had my small wheel for my picco chain blow up on me not long often this thread was posted. Was tired after a long day of working and not sure if I rang the wheel or not. This is the second time this has happened to me... I'll be buying some ABN wheels as soon as I get a little bit ahead with some other priority purchases this Summer. As many chains as I sharpen, it's a no brainier for me. The silicosis deal is enough to make me want to change.


----------



## Carburetorless (May 21, 2012)

I had one explode once while I was surface grinding a clamp that I had made. It happened so fast that I didn't know it was my wheel that exploded, I actually thought something had fell over behind me.

This was a wheel for surface finishing steel parts(really high RPMs), it had a magnetic base that you lay the part on to hold it down, and you crank a handle back and forth to grind the part. The feed mechanism overloaded(moved the wheel too close to the part), and the wheel yanked the part through and exploded. 

There was a guy grinding another part about 10' away from me, the cinder-block wall behind him looked like a grenade had went off, but the guy never got hit. Just lucky.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (May 21, 2012)

Clueless,
That sounds just like something you would do. On a surface grinder the standard is to make the first approach from the downstream side of the wheel and have the heigth set for 0 cut ( check for clearance with wheel not turning ) and then slowly increase cut depth till full spark. No hogging allowed as it gives poor finish and ruins heat treated surfaces.
I'll bet the person showing you how to run the machine told you all this, but you thought you already knew it all and didn't have to listen. That guy should have ripped you a new one doing something so stupid! I sure would have.
Rick


----------



## Carburetorless (May 22, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Clueless,
> That sounds just like something you would do. On a surface grinder the standard is to make the first approach from the downstream side of the wheel and have the heigth set for 0 cut ( check for clearance with wheel not turning ) and then slowly increase cut depth till full spark. No hogging allowed as it gives poor finish and ruins heat treated surfaces.
> I'll bet the person showing you how to run the machine told you all this, but you thought you already knew it all and didn't have to listen. That guy should have ripped you a new one doing something so stupid! I sure would have.
> Rick



Lol, 40,000 comedians out of work and you're trying to break into comedy with that routine.

Anyway,

No, I set it up exactly the way you're supposed to, checked the clearance, even put a straight edge on the part to be sure it was the same thickness all the way across.

They ended up rebuilding the machine, after that it was smooth as silk, no more boom boom.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (May 22, 2012)

There's nothing funny about almost killing somebody because you were stupid. A straight edge will NOT tell you if it is the same thickness across if there is linear taper. Using the wrong tool for the job.....Clueless again!
Not only did you almost kill somebody, but you Carbied ( Screwed UP ) the machine. How much did that cost them ? I know you weren't man enough to pay for your mistake out of your pocket.

Rick


----------



## Garden Of Eden (May 22, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Clueless,
> That sounds just like something you would do. On a surface grinder the standard is to make the first approach from the downstream side of the wheel and have the heigth set for 0 cut ( check for clearance with wheel not turning ) and then slowly increase cut depth till full spark. No hogging allowed as it gives poor finish and ruins heat treated surfaces.
> I'll bet the person showing you how to run the machine told you all this, but you thought you already knew it all and didn't have to listen. That guy should have ripped you a new one doing something so stupid! I sure would have.
> Rick



VA, you're ridiculous, I can't believe you didn't know, its ALWAYS someone else's fault, or faulty equipment at the least. Lol

Rep coming your way VA.

Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless (May 22, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> There's nothing funny about almost killing somebody because you were stupid. A straight edge will NOT tell you if it is the same thickness across if there is linear taper. Using the wrong tool for the job.....Clueless again!
> Not only did you almost kill somebody, but you Carbied ( Screwed UP ) the machine. How much did that cost them ? I know you weren't man enough to pay for your mistake out of your pocket.
> 
> Rick



Read it again Asperger, I measured the thickness, and no one ever said it was funny.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (May 22, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Read it again Asperger, I measured the thickness, and no one ever said it was funny.



What you said was................"checked the clearance, even put a straight edge on the part to be sure it was the same thickness all the way across."

A straight edge is the wrong tool for checking thickness! A micrometer, or calipers would be the proper tool for the job. So my statement stands.... YOU WERE WRONG AGAIN AS USUAL ! 

Clueless is as Clueless does........ 

Rick


----------



## Garden Of Eden (May 22, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Read it again Asperger, I measured the thickness, and no one ever said it was funny.



Just curious, how did you check for a linear taper? Kinda left that part out. How exactly did it happen

I think he was referring to the boom boom comment as to why he thought you were trying to be funny. But I'm not him, so I don't really know.


Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless (May 22, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> What you said was................"checked the clearance, even put a straight edge on the part to be sure it was the same thickness all the way across."
> 
> A straight edge is the wrong tool for checking thickness! A micrometer, or calipers would be the proper tool for the job. So my statement stands.... YOU WERE WRONG AGAIN AS USUAL !
> 
> ...



The part was cut from stock, it was already of uniform thickness, then it was milled down on a vertical mill, I placed the straight edge on it to check for heat warping. There was none. 

I ran the wheel across without the wheel turning and it cleared nicely all the way across just ever so slightly touching the piece evenly all the way across. Then I started the wheel, I'd made around 20 passes before the machine malfunctioned and destroyed the wheel. 

The shop foreman said later that he had been waiting for that particular machine to break down, and that he was surprised that it lasted as long as it did.

Geeeezzzzz Rick! 

You're the only person I've ever talked to who has to have every little step explained to him in excruciating detail. You're like a little child full of questions with no real direction. Seriously man, talking to you is like talking to a 5 year old kid.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (May 22, 2012)

I'm not asking any questions. You said you used a straight edge to measure thickness. I'll bet you would try to measure a radius with a tape measure too ! You Carbied it up and now you are posting a CYA story that I don't believe for one minute. There is a reason we call you Clueless.

I'm not going to waste any more time trying to explain how the real world works to you anymore. That is a hopeless task as others have noted. I will just respond when you post incorrect info, to keep others from being misled by your crap.

Rick


----------



## Carburetorless (May 23, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> I'm not asking any questions. You said you used a straight edge to measure thickness. I'll bet you would try to measure a radius with a tape measure too ! You Carbied it up and now you are posting a CYA story that I don't believe for one minute. There is a reason we call you Clueless.
> 
> I'm not going to waste any more time trying to explain how the real world works to you anymore. That is a hopeless task as others have noted. I will just respond when you post incorrect info, to keep others from being misled by your crap.
> 
> Rick



What's wrong Ricky; Do you need your diaper changed? 

Awwww Ricky did a poo poo in his diedy, and now he needs a change.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Garden Of Eden (May 23, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> What's wrong Ricky; Do you need your diaper changed?
> 
> Awwww Ricky did a poo poo in his diedy, and now he needs a change.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Wow, way to show how mature you are. I'll just say thanks for helping to show our occupation as professional. It helps a lot...

Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless (May 23, 2012)

Garden Of Eden said:


> Wow, way to show how mature you are. I'll just say thanks for helping to show our occupation as professional. It helps a lot...
> 
> Jeff



Hey, I just noticed that, you changed your username from BeastMaster to Garden Of Eden. Don't worry though, everyone still knows it's you.

Oh, and I just wanted to clue Ricky in to his infintile behavior.


----------



## formationrx (May 23, 2012)

*watch your ass....*

op...

my old man was a well driller... when i was a kid he would tell me horror stories of guys being killed by exploding grinding wheels... most of them were hit in the neck with fragments... so...you are kinda lucky that your wheel only exploded in 2 pieces... there is a lot of power in those wheels.... when grinding you are taking a big risk so you got to protect yourself.....welding neck protection (leather).... chest protection... eyes.... all you can... you dont have any warning when #### like that happens so you must be ready for it.... just make sure nothing is loose or dangling... it can get caught up in the wheel and pull your ass right into it... and try not to be in line with the wheel or you will take the brunt of it if it explodes....


----------



## Garden Of Eden (May 23, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Hey, I just noticed that, you changed your username from BeastMaster to Garden Of Eden. Don't worry though, everyone still knows it's you.
> 
> Oh, and I just wanted to clue Ricky in to his infintile behavior.



Look at my join date, I'm not even in the same state as him. I don't know what you're getting at, if you for sure think I am him, report me. I can authenticate who I am, as I'm sure he can as well. Otherwise, don't make up lies because you got called out being unprofessional. It's a childish attempt to redirect attention.

Jeff


----------



## flushcut (May 24, 2012)

Why is it that it only take one idiot to ruin a good thread and I am 100% sure the OP was not talking about surface grinders, bench grinders, or hand held angle grinders he was taking about a chain grinder. How about we keep it on topic for just once in this place as it might help some noobie out after all it is the "arborist" 101 forum not shop class.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (May 24, 2012)

flushcut said:


> Why is it that it only take one idiot to ruin a good thread and I am 100% sure the OP was not talking about surface grinders, bench grinders, or hand held angle grinders he was taking about a chain grinder. How about we keep it on topic for just once in this place as it might help some noobie out after all it is the "arborist" 101 forum not shop class.



I agree 100% I apologize to the op and everyone else. 

God bless, 
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless (May 24, 2012)

flushcut said:


> Why is it that it only take one idiot to ruin a good thread and I am 100% sure the OP was not talking about surface grinders, bench grinders, or hand held angle grinders he was taking about a chain grinder. How about we keep it on topic for just once in this place as it might help some noobie out after all it is the "arborist" 101 forum not shop class.



It doesn't matter what kind of grinder it was, when they fly apart they become grenades.

Quit trying act like you know everything.

I'd like to apoligize to everyone too, I'm sorry I ever joined this troll infested hack forum.

GOOD BYE Ass holes.


----------



## beastmaster (May 24, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Hey, I just noticed that, you changed your username from BeastMaster to Garden Of Eden. Don't worry though, everyone still knows it's you.
> 
> Oh, and I just wanted to clue Ricky in to his infintile behavior.



I can't help but wonder how my name some how got tossed into this? Why would I feel the need to change my name? What are you insinuating? I go out of my way not to get involved in petty internet drama, and to treat others like how I like to be treated. I am 54 year old and Im not going to start acting like I am a 15 year old girl. I suggest you find a life dude, a real one not a internet fantasy. Garden of Eden seems like a nice guy, and he lives have a half a Continent a way from me. I am Cali all the way. Your welcome to come out on a visit if you really want to know me. I'll either buy you a beer, or whip your ass, But Im not going to play like a ##### on my computer. 
Feel free to PM me if you have some thing to say to me.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (May 24, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> It doesn't matter what kind of grinder it was, when they fly apart they become grenades.
> 
> Quit trying act like you know everything.
> 
> ...



Wow. If they all would leave that easy. Since I know carb is still reading, I hope you're blessed abundantly. 

God bless

Jeff


----------



## formationrx (May 26, 2012)

*...*

any wheel can potentially kill you... there is always time to talk safety and a little shop... it may save some inexperienced persons life...


----------

